# The Pit bull & the Woodpecker



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Today at work I almost ran over a bird with my tractor.I got off to see what it was.It turned out to be a baby (Flicker) a woodpecker.It was a very Young one and couldn't fly.I didn't see the mother around any were  but I knew she must be around,Or maybe not.I put the bird out near some bushes and all of the sudden a pit bull came running at the bird,I thought it was going for me at first but the bird looked tastier I guess.[]
  Long story short,that place has more pit bulls then people and most ain't all that friendly, the kids ain't any better.I knew if I left the bird there it would be dead in a matter of hours.The kids got of of school yesterday, no chance for flicker.Soooo I took him home,I feed it worms already  and gave it water.I will let it go when it can fly.I have raised many birds in my day.So I know how to keep them alive.I might give it to the wildlife sanctuary also I don't now yet.I'll see how it goes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Flicker is his name peckin trees is his game []

 It is called a common Flicker.Look in the bird book,you got one right.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Way to go Rick. Some of the old timers around here call them dirt drummers. The are very common around here and are the Alabama State Bird. Most folks call them Yellowhammer but Flicker is more commomly used.

 Raised a lot of wild critters and birds myself but no Flickers.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick---you need to make a movie-----The  Wonderful  World  of  Rick[8D]    Your a GOOD  MAN------[] Most folks would of just left it to fend for it's self.   Fred.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool find, Rick. I see flickers here occasionally, they are beautiful birds. One of their favorite meals is ants. A flicker has a long, sticky tongue that it will insert into an anthill and feed on the things.  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Cap do you have the pileated woodpeckers? there huge birds.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

I would hope other people would do it.Its one thing in the woods where there is no 2 legged animals but like I said these kids like to kill things in this part of town.So now flicker can live in a nice safe woods.Got to watch my cats though []


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2009)

We have Pileated Woodpeckers here in New Hampshire.
 When I was fishing today I came across a Wood Turtle in a field by the brook.
 You don't see those too often around these parts.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

That's very cool, Rick!! I've saved baby birdies before.. where I used to live we'd get chimney swifts nesting in our chimney ..of all places.. one year the nest collapsed into the fireplace and I had to take care of 4 little babies.. fed them worm and cricket puree from a dropper.. haven't used the food processor since..2 of them made it and flew off to Mexico! []


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 16, 2009)

Woody,

 Wood turtles... 
 Woodpeckers... 
 Any Wood ducks your way?   []

 Mike


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's a pair of wood duck I got last duck season, Mike.
 A drake and a hen.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

About a month ago, I was hearing this weird tapping sound outside.  Turns out, the male woodpeckers like to peck at the stovepipe to attract females.  It's actually pretty hilarious when they do it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

If I were a girl woodpecker, I'd be turned off by that! []


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Good for you for saving that bird Rick!  Your good deed for the day is done!  I'll thank you on his behalf.


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah, Rich.
 Wood duck are probably the most prized and best eating duck you can get.
 If you're lucky enough to get some.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Its like Morse code lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep Lobe your right she did roll her eyes,now she has to feed the kid while I'm at work.Hahahaha! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah Jim I was reading that in my bird book.But I ain't dropin ants down that boys throat,I think worms, bread and milk will be good until he can kill his own ants []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahhhh look at those poor helpless ducks..[] how did they taste? []


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2009)

Rick---we have them by the river here-at times they will scare the h**l out of you when your walking by ----with your mind miles away on digging. They look to be atleast  afoot tall. THEY can tear up tree trunk with no problem.     Fred.


----------



## woody (Jun 16, 2009)

Almost as good as this pheasant!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> Rick---we have them by the river here-at times they will scare the h**l out of you when your walking by ----with your mind miles away on digging. They look to be atleast  afoot tall. THEY can tear up tree trunk with no problem.     Fred.


 
 Fred, don't they call them "heart attack something?"  I can't think of the name. I have had them startle me pretty badly too!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Can I come over for dinner?[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2009)

The only name i know of Laur is Scare the crap out of Fred.[8D] .


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes Rick we do Pileated Woodpeckers in abundance. The nock around a dead pine in fromt of my house. I have seen 5 different kinds of woodpeckers on that tree including one type that is rare.

 We also have Wood Ducks in abundance. Me and my older brother plant farely large tracts of rye in the winter. Two tracts come together at a corner and border a swamp we also own. The Wood Ducks are thick in the swamp in winter. We were out goofing one day and I looked through a rifle scope and saw a flock of Doves. Told my bro I was goingto check it out. He laughed and told me they were his pet Wood Ducks. I got close enough to count them and there were more than 50. The would nibble at the rye grass and were walking back and forth to a pond we dug in the edge of the swamp for deer and other critters to use. He had told me there were two pairs nesting in two dead trees a year earlyer. They nest in old woodpecker holes. They fly into those holes at top speed. Really neat to see.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

LOL Fred.  It's a Ruffed Grouse.  Joe calls it a "hear attack in your back pocket".  I thought that was a common expression, but it's something he made up.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 16, 2009)

That WOODPECKER   if  he scares me again.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Looks good Wood! What's everyone else having?


 
 I want chicken nuggets, but maybe stir-fry.  We're late eaters.


----------



## madman (Jun 16, 2009)

yo rick you are indeed a beautiful person for saving that bird i hate seeing animals in distress! but i wouldnt have thought twice about putting a bullet in the pitbulls head!  when i lived up north i had a few very scary moments with them  mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow some nice lookin legs on that thing [] I.d like to take a chunk out of them []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> LOL Fred.  It's a Ruffed Grouse.  Joe calls it a "hear attack in your back pocket".  I thought that was a common expression, but it's something he made up.


 
 I call them "Chain Javundys" ..it's technical nomenclature..[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I had to say that out loud to get it Charlie.[8|]  Is it Chuck or Charlie?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 16, 2009)

Charles.. chuck, chuckie, chazzzman, c-man, chucky fresh, chuckster, and charlie are all acceptable substitutes.. but ya doesn't has ta call me Jonsen![&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Almost as good as this pheasant!!!


 

 Woody,...Tell me that's bacon wrapped around that breast! Man we used to have wild game dinners and cook em' that way...Fit for kings. I'm salivating like pavlovs dog![]                                 Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> Woody,...Tell me that's bacon wrapped around that breast! Man we used to have wild game dinners and cook em' that way...Fit for kings. I'm salivating like pavlovs dog![]                                 Joe


 
 Your egg salad is on the way, pup[] I thought you weren't into Duck.  I know you'vee eaten turtles and squirrels.[:'(]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't think I'd like to eat any kind of reptile.  I hear the red squirrels are terrible.  The kill other squirrels and torture them to keep them from reproducing.  I can't stand the now, but I don't have the heart to shoot anything, unless I caught one red handed, no pun intended.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 [][][] Let me kindly point out my dear,...That's not a duck![][]

 P.S. Egg salad was real good................................Joseph


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

You want to do this?[][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

[sm=kiss.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 16, 2009)

You're an ass[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 16, 2009)

*[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally, your twin brother makes an appearance[].  He even has the same tuft of hair.  
 (Joe is a twin.  His brother is an ass too.) LOL


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good job. I have raised orphaned Pileateds, Flickers, Acorn Woodpeckers, nutcrackers, ravens, crows, and who knows what else. Birds and mammals were a constant at our house. My brother is a recognised raptor person, so there were hawks and owls around, too. One Barn Owl was so tame that it followed us everywhere and stayed up in our room. One time, our grandmother was visiting for dinner and the owl was sleeping on a chair back. Well, it woke up and shot a stream of excrement all over the table cloth. Everyone went nuts and the bird freaked out, too. Good thing the door was open, so it could leave before my dad could toss it. Later, we all had a good laugh over that one. The owl was with us for 4 yrs before going to a local science center. I won't go into the squirrels, foxes and raccoons.


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

SNAPPING OR MUD TURTLE IS SOME OF THE BEST EATING AROUND. HARD TO CLEAN THOUGH! DANG I WANT SOME OF THAT DUCK,AIN'T NEVER HAD NONE. WAY TO GO RICK! I AM SURPRISED THAT PIT BULL DID NOT GET IT! PEOPLE LET THEY PIT BULLS GET LOOSE IN THIS NEAIGHBOR HOOD ALOT. SPOSED TO HAVE EM ON A LEASH OR IN A FENCE IN THE CITY. I ABIDE BY THAT WISH OTHERS WOULD. KNOW THEY CAN GET LOOSE FROM TIME TO TIME ,BUT SEEMS THEY IS ALWAYS A PIT BULL AROUND. ONE KILLED MY 11 YEAR OLD LAB AS OUR DOG FOUGHT HIM OFF NINA! MY GREAT NEIGHBOR PABLO CAME OUT WITH A 3 WOOD GOLF CLUB AND WHACKED HIM IN THE HEAD,HARD! THE DOG WANDERED OFF BUT THE DAMAGE WAS ALREADY DONE FOR CODY THE MIGHTY DOG![JHE WAS JUST LIKE THE DOG IN MARLY AND ME} WELL RICK TAKE GOOD CARE OF YOUR PECKER!! AND THE BIRD TOO![8D] JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2009)

Down here we have the soft shell turtles to eat so we don't mess with t snapping turtles. Most folks refer to the as gator turtles. I had one in front of my car on a dirt road one afternoon. I stoped and got out to get a good look and the sucker wheeled on me. Man those things are fast and I bet he was thinking "Turtle those little fat guys are fast. Nearly tore the steering wheel of. That was the biggest snapper I have ever seen. It looked like a tortoise and was as big as a garbage can lid. Had my heart going. My first dinosaur sighting.


----------



## Dabeel (Jun 17, 2009)

Paging Dr. Rick Doolittle![]

 Man you are something Rick, first it's the dear deer video in your backyard and now saving woodpeckers..........Good job!

 Doug


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Down here we have the soft shell turtles to eat so we don't mess with t snapping turtles. Most folks refer to the as gator turtles. I had one in front of my car on a dirt road one afternoon. I stoped and got out to get a good look and the sucker wheeled on me. Man those things are fast and I bet he was thinking "Turtle those little fat guys are fast. Nearly tore the steering wheel of. That was the biggest snapper I have ever seen. It looked like a tortoise and was as big as a garbage can lid. Had my heart going. My first dinosaur siting.


      YEP CAP IF SOME BODY THINKS THOSE SNAPPING TURTLES ARE SLOW JUST CAUSE THEY WALK THAT WAY. BETTER THINK AGAIN! ALSO THEIR NECK COMES OUT FAST AND CAN REACH AROUND IT'S BODY TO THE BACK. GOTTA HOLD EM BY THE END OF THE TAIL AND HOLD THEM AWAY FROM YOU.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah sounds like our childhood mike we had a lot of the same animals you have, including a owl that got wounded by a punk kid with a bow and arrow.I was a great horned owl.
  The raccoons are nuts I know what you mean []
  I don't have all the crazy pets now days,but I can never leave one if its in distress.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

My dad used to Hunt those when he was a kid and sell them to restaurants for snapper soup.I always thought that was crazy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah that does look like me a little Doug hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Up date on "Mr Flick"  im alive and doin fine!


----------



## woody (Jun 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, Joe, that is bacon wrapped around the Pheasant with cheese cloth over it basted with butter to retain the juices and keep the meat moist.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww he's a cutie.  I'm glad to hear he's doing well!!  That's one lucky bird!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah Lobe I am training Flick to type [8D] peck & search 
  He starting to make some crazy noises.Loud for a bird his size.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks mor like Dr. Jekyll... He looks good and alert Rick. That is a good sign.

 We had three baby raccoons when I was 15. We called the Panchito, Donald and Joe. Anyone care to guess why???? They were alot of fun. A kid from down the road broke the lock of and let them out and his German Sheppard killed them. He thought it was funny. They were used to my dads bird dogs so the weren't afraid of the Shepperd. We beat the crap out of him and called the county on the dog. That took care of a problem we had had for a while. That dog had killed chickens rabbits and some very expensive pigeons.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

I had  a baby coon raised it to the size of a small dog.His name was Rocky.The name is self explanatory.Your coon must have been named after the 3 Caballeros.[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2009)

We found a baby porcupine last spring and raised it. We called her Cuddles. She did well on cows milk and waffles. We turned her loose in the day and at night we shut her up. If she wasn't there we'd call her and pretty soon we'd see this dark waddling spot coming up from the barn. The Hub saw her this spring but didn't take time to stop and pet her. So we know she is still on the creek, probably with babies of her own. It was a great experience for us. The kids even took her to school. She liked taking a nap in my Hibiscus or on the rung of the chairs. It was really funny when a friend came and she climbed up his leg as he was sitting at the table. He knew he couldn't push her off. If you put your hand down she would climb on your arm and you carried her out in front of you. And always pet her in the right direction. What an experience.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds cool! I would be afraid to touch one my self but I guess there is a right and wrong way huh? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a little clip I made I call it..."My friend Flicka" that sounds familiar dosen't it?? [8D]


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSkDM0y7fpU


----------



## Dugout (Jun 17, 2009)

When we found her, her quills were a little more than 1/4 inch and her hair was close to an inch long. She was pretty little. The dogs and cats didn't pay any attention to her. If she was startled she would fluff up and turn her tail to what ever startled her. I'll try to get a picture of her. Gramma has one.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 17, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> You're a good papa bird Ricky! and mama bird is doing her part to. Most wives would be saying get that dirty thing out of my house! Good woman there. Now.....you have got to mash them worms up a bit! I'd use a hammer and make a tasty lil worm paste.[] No need to feed him mouth to mouth though, just a bit off your pinky should make him happy.      they call him Flicker, Flicker faster than....wait, that's not right.


 
 Rick you should check my thread where I described ..wait it's right here in your thread.. duhhh ..anyway I can give you a killer recipe for worm and cricket puree.. for man and beast.. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah id like to see a pic of  him.That will be a first for me,as far as wild pets goes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 18, 2009)

Chuck you mean I can have dinner with Flick?  cool[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here is a little clip I made I call it..."My friend Flicka" that sounds familiar dosen't it?? [8D]
> 
> ...


      RICK: THANK YOU FOR BRINGING WILD KINGDOM BACK! I LIKE YOU WAY MORE THEN MARLIN PERKINS. CAN'T BELIEVE YOUR DOG DIDN'T GRAB PECKY! YOUR DOG LOOKED NONE TOO HAPPY BOUT IT. IS THE BIRD  A BOY OR A GIRL? [8D] THANK YOU THAT WAS FUN! JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (Sep 3, 2009)

Rick, you are not who i thought you were.


----------



## glass man (Sep 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> 
> Rick, you are not who i thought you were.Â


  DID YOU THINK HE WAS DR. DOOLITTLE?[8D] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> 
> Rick, you are not who i thought you were.Â


 

 Yeah who am I ?? I would like to know.Or better yet,who did you think i was [] 
  No G man I am not Doolittle but some days I feel like it,I got this deer fallowing me like a dog pictures to come []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Who'd you think he was?  So cryptic[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2009)

...sounds like she has a crush on you, Ricky! []


----------



## Dugout (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Rick, I think you missed missed the porcupine pictures awhile back. Better check them out. (Coolest Pet Ever)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ...sounds like she has a crush on you, Ricky!Â []


 
  yeah ok, I don't think I ever said two words to her.
  But come to think of it I used to be that good when I was young strapping bottle digging  lad hehehe[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah I think I saw the pork-e-pine that was cool.But only when their little.[]


----------

